# 43yrs old - results of recurrent mc tests at St Marys - where next?



## BURNLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had my follow up appt with Raj Rai at St Marys following 3 miscarriages in a year ( natural conceptions ). Dh had DNA fragmentation and I had lupus anti coag,anticardiolipins, APCR, factor V leiden, TEG and prothrombin gene mutation. All normal- kariotypes ok also. Raj Rai does not want to do any further testing and recommended 1 yr ttc naturally and then de. I dont want another miscarriage or risk mc donor egg.

Do I need to pursue immune tests or MTHFR or others - still worrying. Dont want to leave any stone unturned for when we proceed to de
Dont think I can do another year? any advice appreciated
many thanks
Burnley
xx


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Burnley

Didn't want to just read and run, though I am afraid that I cannot help, other than to say have you been to the threads on this board to do with immunological issues and other tests pages?

I wish you all the luck in the world -  

Nbr


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Burnley

Just spotted your post (I don't come on here very often), and wanted to send you a reply, if only to tell you how sorry I am to hear of your difficulties.

I guess that in the end it has to be your decision, but I know for myself that I've had to get absolutely everything checked out.  I'm 42 (43 this year) and have had 4 natural pregnancies, all of which miscarried early on in pregnancy.  I went to St Mary's as well for a consultation, but saw Prof Regan.  When I saw her I'd had 2 IVFs and 4 IUIs, all BFN.  She was 'conservative' in her approach (i.e. she was meticulous in only discussing those treatments that were backed up by good evidence); I understand that Raj Rai is similar, but I've heard that he can be persuaded to do other tests as well, so it may be worth asking him to do some of the other immune tests.

Before seeing Prof Regan, I had my 2 IVFs and 1 IUI at the ARGC, where a lot of the immune tests were done.  This showed some Natural Killer cell abnormalities.  After I saw her (she suggested I try DE, and didn't suggest I wait any longer), I decided to see George Ndukwe at CARE Nottingham - he's the other person who's well known for doing immune testing and treatment.  At ARGC the attitude is that we don't yet have good evidence for all treatments, and older women haven't got time to wait for the research to be completed, so if there's any evidence at all that a treatment might work then it's worth trying.  Although I haven't heard George say this, I feel that this is probably his thinking as well.  George did some other immune tests on me (and discovered I was MTHFR hetero, and that my DH and I are immunologically 'similar') and a blood flow scan which showed reduced blood flow despite reasonable uterine linings.  I've had treatments for all of these.

I found Prof Regan's book helpful, but I also read Dr Beer's book 'Is you body baby friendly?', and really recommend it.

Sadly, after another 2 IVFs and a DEIVF cycle, I'm still childless, and very very poor (some of the tests and treatments were hugely expensive), but I can't say that I regret pursuing things in this way.  And I still haven't given up - I'm hoping to have another DE cycle soon.  

I guess I would strongly advise you to at least have a consultation, and I would probably suggest George as I think he's a bit more thorough.  You have to have a referral to get an appointment, and I know he's pretty busy with long waiting lists, but he's worth it.  I can't see why you should wait a year, unless you get pregnant easily.

I heard about the blood flow scans before I saw George and so organised one so that I had the results before I met with him.  If you want more details, and you can get to Nottingham, let me know.

Very best of luck - I'd be interested to know what you decide.

Love, Pip xxx


----------



## BURNLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Pip - will pm you incase you dont get this
Burnley xx


----------



## Kaputies (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Burnley

I don't know whereabouts you are situated in England but if you are within commutable distance to London you might want to try Trevor Wing at:
http://www.naturalgynae.com/

He is Richmond based or does 1 day a week in Harley Street. Also does NHS work at the Hospital I work in (that's how I found him).He was the first person I met willing to help me after years of being fobbed off by GPs and a private Consultant. He is happy to work with the tests you have already had and will recommend further testing if needed and he doesn't charge any extra for the blood tests - i.e. he charges you what the blood tests cost him. His fees are not extortionate either and he is very approachable. Obviously into natural healing. I had Chinese herbs from him when he discovered that my womb lining didn't thicken up as it should - which really helped. We had very similar tests done to you. He also did a biopsy of my womb lining and measured blood flow etc.
Ultimately, we gave up on natural conception after I asked for an anti-mullerian test and didn't want to take any more chances with my own duff old eggs. Trevor then recommended me to a clinic in London where we decided to try one IVF with my own eggs and then I discovered FF and found Reprofit in Czech for DE.

I will be going to Trevor next week for my first scan and will probably keep going to him during my pregnancy even to just sanity-check my NHS care for reassurance.

Don't wait any longer than you have to - I just wish I'd found FF 4 years ago.

Good luck with your journey. Hope it's a successful one very soon. 

Kathy


----------

